# A Super Jolly Hello



## TTM (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi all,

Just thought I'd say hello as I take my first steps into (hopefully) good coffee. I've owned a Gaggia Classic and MC2 combo for a good while now, enjoying decent coffee for years. However, the Gaggia is on it's last legs and so it's upgrade time. I've been lurking and reading the forum for a month or two, slowly gaining knowledge for which I'm very thankful, and now feel informed enough to make some decisions.

The first thing I've done is bought a second hand Super Jolly that was in very good nick and have cleaned it up, replaced the burrs and modded for single dosing. It's already making a huge difference to the quality of espresso coming out of the Gaggia and is improving all the time as the new burrs wear in.

Next is espresso machine decision. I'm fairly set on the Expobar Dual Levar, but am still reading and learning. I like the idea of a dual boiler over a HX machine, but not totally sure why. I guess I'm not crazy about there idea of cooling flushes (I use bottled water and don't like the waste) and also worry I'll want to upgrade to a DB in the future anyway. Very much open to advice though.

All the best,

Tom


----------



## Neilbdavies (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi welcome


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

welcome to the forum - you might want to flag up a budget - the expobar dual Is great - never used one but there is a lot of choice at that price point


----------



## TTM (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi. Budget wise, the expobar I'm looking at is a touch under £1300. I don't want to spend much more than that really, with an absolute max of £1500.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Expobar leva or Rocket Gioto v Hi an interesting dilemma both £1300 - any owners past or present care to chip in?


----------



## TTM (Nov 7, 2017)

The Rocket is a lovely looking machine. I guess it's the HX vs DB thing though. My preference is a dual boiler, but as I mentioned above, I'm open to advice on this one. If it makes a difference, my usage is as follows. Weekdays the machine switches on automatically via a wifi plug at 7am, ready for use at 7:45. It makes a flat white and an espresso each morning. At the weekends it goes on in the morning and makes 3-4 coffees in the morning and a few throughout the day. I use bottled water too.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

A modern high end e61 HX is super temp stable - and if you have it plumbed in it's an even better proposition 

If you're not changing temp all the time chasing the god shot on some sensitive light roast then I'd say HX is all u need ;-)

But then I would.


----------



## TTM (Nov 7, 2017)

I plan to buy a machine that can be plumbed in the future, but for now it'll be bottled water through the reservoir. With my usage in mind, is a better quality HX machine preferable over the Expobar DB?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ttm I think that decision is so subjective you won't really know what you want until you see them both.

Now is the time for you to get to the Aladdin's cave that is Bella barista and let the helpful people there help you make a final decision.

The hx/db arguments will go on forever - both the machines you mention will give you years and years of top quality drinks.


----------



## TTM (Nov 7, 2017)

Yes, I feel the same. Aladdin, here I come.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Let us know how you get on ;-)


----------

